# re-tensioning blinds



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi all, does anyone know how to re-tension the blinds & fly screens on a Cheyenne 614 without dismantleing the lot,or have done so ,any help greatly recieved//...regards Les


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

*Heki Seitz blinds*

Hi Les

I have no idea how to attach the info from the thread database....but I had similar difficulties some years ago and decided to have a go myself.

Search for "repairing cassette blinds" dated 22.11.07

Hope it is of some use

Ron


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

You don't say how old your 614 is or what kind of blinds but just in case they are the old type of roller blinds where both pull down from the top then you may find that at one end (probably the left as you look from inside) at the top there are two (grey?) tensioning screws built in. Use a flat bladed screwdriver push in and turn clockwise whilst holding tight. Allow the screw to come back out (whilst still holding tight).

If not I am sorry I cannot help any further.

JohnW


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi.John,,thanks for your reply,done as you said all ok now ,had to unscrew from van to access them, just got to re-fix ,,once again thanks ...Les


----------

